# Image sublimation size and quality



## Dave1972 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi all,

Look for some guidance from experienced printers – when printing a big image on a tee how much white space should I leave from the sleeve seams to the image on average so the image does not go into the buyers armpits?

Also at the moment I am working with PNG image type – I make an images that are about 2500 by 3000 pixels and the I shrink the reference image to the size I want. Is there a better file type for doing this or a better method? I am aware of vector images and use them when my images has blocks of colours as it seems to work best with those type of images.

Any help would be great.

Thank you!


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi Dave,

Great question. Keep in mind..."BIG" is a perspective word. It's best, when asking for placement help, that you use measurements of the graphics and the size of the shirt.

Though we produce a lot of full coverage and large format graphics shirts, when team sport season rolls around (softball, baseball, soccer, etc), we keep about 3 - 3.5 (4 fingers) of space from each arm sleeve. Sometimes more some times less.

A lot also depends on the graphic and the size of the people (kids, adults, full-size, slim build, women with big cup/smaller cup, etc)

For us, it is easier simply to ask the client where & how they prefer due to them being investing into higher price point imaging technologies. Just cover all the bases so there are no surprises. Others may do this differently. Remember, there is no right / wrong way with making your client(s) happy with their order.

As for file types, that is perspective as well. Some use JPG, TIFF, EPS PDF. As long as they are high resolution, it doesn't make much difference when imaging fabric / apparel. Use what works best with your workflow, software that achieve ideal results.

Hope this helps,

Jae


----------

